# Incubator questions



## drew54 (Nov 2, 2018)

I understand the incubation process, but I'm confused as to what the difference is between an incubator and a closed chamber set up is?


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Nov 2, 2018)

Incubators are for eggs. Closed chamber enclosures are for already hatched tortoises. As far as temps and humidity, they are identical, but each just serves a different purpose.


----------



## jsheffield (Nov 2, 2018)

Could one incubate eggs in an enclosed chamber?

Jamie


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2018)

Don't see why not.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Nov 2, 2018)

jsheffield said:


> Could one incubate eggs in an enclosed chamber?
> 
> Jamie


As long as it can hold the proper temperature and humidity for eggs to develop, yes.


----------



## Markw84 (Nov 2, 2018)

jsheffield said:


> Could one incubate eggs in an enclosed chamber?
> 
> Jamie


The issue would be that there is less exact control in a closed chamber. IN an incubator, we are trying to achieve ONE temperature of say 87° throughout. IN a closed chamber we are normally wanting a gradient which would include a much warmer basking spot, and normally a lower night temp than day temp.


----------



## drew54 (Nov 2, 2018)

Markw84 said:


> The issue would be that there is less exact control in a closed chamber. IN an incubator, we are trying to achieve ONE temperature of say 87° throughout. IN a closed chamber we are normally wanting a gradient which would include a much warmer basking spot, and normally a lower night temp than day temp.


So, how do you achieve a consistent temp and prevent fluctuations in both an incubator and an enclosed chamber? Ive seen where a lot of people mention temp fluctuations in both.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Nov 2, 2018)

Temp fluctuations in an incubator depends on the thermostat you are using. I built a home made incubator out of a wine cooler. I added an inkbird pid thermostat and my temps never fluctuate unless I open it to check on the eggs. But, it is a closed system that is insulated. My heat source in heat tape. A closed chamber, I believe, may be to big to keep temps from fluctuating, but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## drew54 (Nov 2, 2018)

Cheryl Hills said:


> Temp fluctuations in an incubator depends on the thermostat you are using. I built a home made incubator out of a wine cooler. I added an inkbird pid thermostat and my temps never fluctuate unless I open it to check on the eggs. But, it is a closed system that is insulated. My heat source in heat tape. A closed chamber, I believe, may be to big to keep temps from fluctuating, but I could be wrong on that.


That was my initial thought on closed chamber but then I seen Tom's huge fridge looking incubator. But I would image letting a lot of air flow in a huge chamber would take a while longer to get back up to temp.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Nov 2, 2018)

I use heat tape to heat and bottles of water set in the incubator and a very small fan moving air to keep the temperature consistent. My closed chambers are not as consistent.


----------



## kazjimmy (Nov 2, 2018)

Closed chamber is for nursery purpose. Incubator is for egg hatching. Both have so many alike. I have hatched out from my closed chamber. However closed chamber somehow push egg hatch out a little bit early which I don’t know if this is a good or bad thing. My shortest hatch date were 70 days at 88 degree, sulcata. They looks smaller then my usual hatching.


----------



## drew54 (Nov 2, 2018)

Thank you all for your responses. I don't plan on breeding but hopefully next year I can get an Insta hatch and get to experience all the excitement. Just want to make sure my care is up to par with the hatchling I have first.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Nov 2, 2018)

drew54 said:


> Thank you all for your responses. I don't plan on breeding but hopefully next year I can get an Insta hatch and get to experience all the excitement. Just want to make sure my care is up to par with the hatchling I have first.


The Insta-Hatch experience is awesome. I actually was the first "Insta-Hatch" customer for Tortstork. I bought a Hovabator Incubator and Randy told me what temperature and humidity levels I needed, so my set-up was ready a couple days before the egg was shipped (so I could make sure to maintain the levels). Check out my other thread "Tortstork Made History" which I update often with pictures to share the growth of the baby Russian that I hatched.

It's so much fun. You'll love it!


----------



## drew54 (Nov 3, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> The Insta-Hatch experience is awesome. I actually was the first "Insta-Hatch" customer for Tortstork. I bought a Hovabator Incubator and Randy told me what temperature and humidity levels I needed, so my set-up was ready a couple days before the egg was shipped (so I could make sure to maintain the levels). Check out my other thread "Tortstork Made History" which I update often with pictures to share the growth of the baby Russian that I hatched.
> 
> It's so much fun. You'll love it!



That post is what has been driving all my questions for this. I had no idea you could do that. So, I'm trying to get the knowledge for when I'm ready hopefully next year. Probably the coolest thing I've read.


----------



## SheLLife (Nov 9, 2018)

Markw84 said:


> The issue would be that there is less exact control in a closed chamber. IN an incubator, we are trying to achieve ONE temperature of say 87° throughout. IN a closed chamber we are normally wanting a gradient which would include a much warmer basking spot, and normally a lower night temp than day temp.


Wouldn't the temp gradient n lower Temps at night be most natural? I'm guessing that a single constant temp is desired so that breeders can say which sex they should be? And it doesn't actually have more benefits than say hatching in nature or a closer to natural setting?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 9, 2018)

irishkitty said:


> The Insta-Hatch experience is awesome. I actually was the first "Insta-Hatch" customer for Tortstork. I bought a Hovabator Incubator and Randy told me what temperature and humidity levels I needed, so my set-up was ready a couple days before the egg was shipped (so I could make sure to maintain the levels). Check out my other thread "Tortstork Made History" which I update often with pictures to share the growth of the baby Russian that I hatched.
> 
> It's so much fun. You'll love it!


I've got an insta hatch Cherryhead coming from Tortstork in about 2 weeks and my Hovabator just came in the mail yesterday. I'm so excited!


----------



## tortoiseluv4 (May 16, 2019)

Advise please. I’m new to this site. I just got a female about a week ago who has already had 3 clutches. Her last clutch was mid April. ( she has not had any with me yet) it’s cold out so I’m afraid she won’t lay another clutch. Is there any way to bring her In and maybe the heat lamp with a big box of dirt will help. I’m sorry if my wording is not correct. She is very healthy. I read online something about putting her in a box for an hour at a certain temperature will assist her in laying if she is ready. I thought I would ask y’all since you are more experienced. She is a sulcata


----------



## tortoiseluv4 (May 16, 2019)

I’m new to this site. Does this message comethrough


----------



## Cheryl Hills (May 16, 2019)

tortoiseluv4 said:


> I’m new to this site. Does this message comethrough


Yes and you have posted the same question on five different threads. Stick to one instead of using everyone else’s thread. You will get better results that way


----------



## tortoiseluv4 (May 16, 2019)

Thank you. I’m new to this site and did not know if anything was going through. Thank you for your feedback


----------

